# Need a Gaming Mouse for 2-2.5k



## aniket.cain (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy a new gaming mouse with a budget of 2-2.5k. I have been using Logitech G5 for the past 3 years and I never liked it that much. It seems the piece I got was faulty but I just dragged it along.
So, how about Razer Deathadder 3500? It is available on ebay for 2k. Is there anything better at this price point?

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I mostly play DotA and Counter Strike and other FPSs.


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

I have seen most people recommend Death Adder so i guess you should go with it after checking the online reviews.

I personally am getting an imperator. An overkill for Dota but yeah should serve FPS well.


----------



## coolgame (May 21, 2011)

razer DA ftw.....!!!!


----------



## aniket.cain (May 21, 2011)

Imperator looks good, but it is way out of my budget.


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

On a different note. You play through garena?


----------



## aniket.cain (May 21, 2011)

I play online through Garena and also on lan with my friends. Will this make a difference?


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

Nope not at all. Dont let me confuse you. Just asked coz dota players are a rare commodity in this forum.
In fact you are the first here i am coming across.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 21, 2011)

dude go for logitech MX 518(1.4k) or Microsoft Intelli 3.0(2k) instead of DA....because DA has got extremely light clicks which gets pressed unintentionally sometimes and 

secondly the DPI adjusting feature of DA sucks.....

and u need to install drivers for getting a better hold on its sensitivity and this could be a problem if you frequently attend the CS tourneys


----------



## aniket.cain (May 21, 2011)

Oh. Light clicks is good. I wish my G5 had lighter clicks. 
For the DPI, I use a fixed DPI and never adjust it in game, even though it is much easier to do so with my G5.

I am curious about one thing. Can i assign the thumb buttons a specific keystroke, like F1? It is really important for me.


----------



## Tenida (May 21, 2011)

+1 for logitech mx 518.i am also planning to buy it.


----------



## mitraark (May 21, 2011)

Cooler Master Storm , 2.1k , + Pad Free.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 22, 2011)

Go for DA or SteelSeries Kinzu. BTW, which mouse-pad do you use?
For DA, without the drivers the default DPI is 1800 and with Windows sensitivity as per your feel you wont find any problem.


----------



## aniket.cain (May 22, 2011)

I am using a Razer Goliathus Control Edition mouse pad.



mitraark said:


> Cooler Master Storm , 2.1k , + Pad Free.



Can you give me a link? I can't find it.


----------



## mitraark (May 22, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Can you give me a link? I can't find it.



I am sorry but i was told of this at MD Computers,Kolkata yesterday. Really not that aware of these things much ,so don;t know the specifics of the free Pad


----------



## aniket.cain (May 22, 2011)

I finally ordered Razer Deathadder from ebay. Thank you everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Sarath (May 23, 2011)

ebay? can you post the link pls.


----------



## aniket.cain (May 23, 2011)

Here you go:

eBay India: RAZER DeathAdder 3500dpi Gaming Mouse VAT Bill WARR 1Yr (item 130521509269 end time 24-May-2011 00:30:00 IST)


----------

